# Tutorial Contest Winner October 2007: weneedaroom



## user79 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *weneedaroom *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. Weneedaroom will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *weneedaroom*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out weneedaroom's winning tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=81804


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats!  Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## frocher (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## meiming (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Great job!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 3, 2007)

:congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 3, 2007)

yay! she's good


----------



## pichima (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I love your looks and tuts!


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats! And thanks to you specktra ladies to offer us a great site to share things like this. without specktra we all would need some serious theraphy, LOL


----------



## nunu (Nov 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## This Is Mine (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rene (Nov 22, 2007)

Congrats


----------

